# First Build! 46 Bow



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well this is my first post on here after lurking for a couple of days. Here's where we are as of right now. The first picture is the old, banged up stand. second is final stand. Third is how the tanks gonna be laid out with the waterfall/catch area. Fourth is the siliconed in bottom/sides to hold it up and hide the great stuff.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Oh, nice! My first build was the same tank. I regret not painting the sides like you did! That waterfall is not going to be fun, and the pond area will probably be too small to work. I would reconsider a water feature if I were you 
What are you planning to house?


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

I know the lady wants one :/ I think we might just cut it out honestly. I don't want to deal with the headache. I'd like to do either a group of leucs or some auratus. I was reading on Saurian (i think?) about them mixing a mated pair of Tincs with a group of auratus...But being new to this hobby and all the research I've done isn't mixing the number 1 NO NO? If we do decide to keep the waterfall feature the entire area underneath the false bottom will be filled with water with a rio pump (left over from the saltwater tank!) to push water back up.


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Yes, just about no experienced hobbyist would recommend mixing. 
Between Auratus and Leucs, I would recommend the Leucs. They tend to utilize more of the vertical space, which you can have plenty of if you build the tank up right. 

If you fill the entire bottom with water, it really defeats the purpose of a false bottom, which is to give the plants some room to have dry roots and microfauna to breed. I also wouldn't reuse a saltwater pump, that'll probably cause issue with the frogs since they don't come into contact with salt water in the wild.


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Oh the pumps been super cleaned. Now I do have one qestion for you. When it comes to the false bottom, the egg crate is about 2.5 inches raised. Now on top of that I'm going to use the layer divider stuff, but my hydro balls on top of that, divide it again and then to my litter,moss,dirt,etc. Is this the best way to do this or should i be putting the hydro balls under the egg crate, barrier on top of that, then just moss/leaves,dirt,etc? I've seen people do so many different things/set up and I just want to have a good set up with proper drainage


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

The hydro balls aren't necessary at all, their function is the same as the false bottom. From the false bottom, it should go divider, ABG mix, moss, leaf litter. 

Many people will tell you that the moss isn't necessary and to take it out and replace it with leaf litter. I found that my leaf litter wasn't providing enough protection from the substrate sticking to my frogs, and they would hide too much in broms. When I put live moss down, I saw a huge increase in activity.


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Okay last dumb question, but does the false bottom need to be completely filled with water? I know that IF we do the waterfall idea, she's adamant lol, it'll have to be 2 inches deep for the pump to be completely submerged. Silicone is almost dried! New pictures coming soon


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

No, in fact it shouldn't be. If you need 2 inches of water, make your false bottom 4 inches high. Excited to see the new pictures


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

So time for an update! Got my great stuff background all set in place. I want to take this moment to tell everyone out there thinking of using this stuff... It sticks, bad. You've been warned. Everyone who's used it feels my pain. Had to soak my hands for a good 5-10 minutes in acetone to get it off. Tomorrow i'll be cutting the holes for plants, and finishing up the waterfall/testing it! Also wanted to take this moment to show off why I love my job! A fellow co-worker brought in his gila monster (one of 12) for us to look at. An amazing creature!

Anyone have suggestions on moss/vines/bromeliads to use to keep within the viv? I'm looking for nice colors mainly


----------



## Fantastica (May 5, 2013)

Looks great! I would suggest some fireball and eoz broms, they turn a nice bright pink. I also have pepperomia japonica that has some bright green leaves with red stems.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

So figured it was time for an update. Ordered my lid/ infared thermometer and my FF cultures to get those doing. Next are plants once that lid comes










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Got my plants ordered today thanks to the sponsors! Here's the list:

Ionantha Mexican
Pellionia Repens
Wandering Jew
Begonia Bowerae
Cryptanthus Pink
Silver Skies
Moss


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

I love ionantha mexican I grew some a while back there flowers are beautiful

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Rhac said:


> I love ionantha mexican I grew some a while back there flowers are beautiful
> 
> 1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos
> 1.0 Leachianus
> 2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


got any good advice on growing them?


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

Rseb1203 said:


> got any good advice on growing them?


I'm not sure how much you know about air plants.

Hot glue the bottom of the plant to your background they don't need soil to grow. There normally pretty easy to grow. Depending on the conditions they need to be watered but they also cant sit in water or they will rot and die. So when I had them I would water them everyone other day heavily in the morning to give them time to dry off. 

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Rhac said:


> I'm not sure how much you know about air plants.
> 
> Hot glue the bottom of the plant to your background they don't need soil to grow. There normally pretty easy to grow. Depending on the conditions they need to be watered but they also cant sit in water or they will rot and die. So when I had them I would water them everyone other day heavily in the morning to give them time to dry off.
> 
> ...


I placed some strategic pot holders in the background . could I just surround them with spagnum?


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

The problem is the base of the air plant needs airflow to dry out properly. I personally wouldn't recommend it. You risk the chance of it rotting and dieing. You could just hot glue it to one of you fake rocks and put a cool vine in one of the pot holders. Everyone loves a cool vine. Hah

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

The cryptanthus is a planted though correct? Not air. That's what glass box had for a description. What about butt the brom in a piece of driftwood that's leaning up against the background?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

And also my pots in the background have holes all the way down to the false bottom so it can drain if that allows me to put then in the backgroynd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Just waiting on plants!


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm confused.... after you put in the great stuff and stuck in the drift wood..... what did you do to make it look like dirt? also will moss grow on it?


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

After the great stuff completely dried I covered it in black silicone, I bought aquarium for safety but someone people use GE 1/2 forget which one. After apply a thick coat I just took a bag of Eco earth and dumped it on. Then continued to pat it on and get all the little nooks let it sit for 3 hours then used a vac to suck out the extra and the tipped the tank upside down to get the extra out. Now for me 1 full bag was overkill. In a small tank you don't need to use a lot. Here's a update as of last night. Last batch of plants come this Thursday!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Last of the plants/ Isopods in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Just an observation, with the Broms planted like that, it will be difficult for to hold water and grow.


----------



## Rhac (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm digging your tillandsia placement!

1.2.0.3 Crested Geckos 
1.0 Leachianus
2.0 Gargoyle Gecko


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

ndame88 said:


> Just an observation, with the Broms planted like that, it will be difficult for to hold water and grow.


Their cups are filled and get flushed weekly. They're planted in an orchid bark/ spag mix with drainage to the false bottom through the background. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it just me wondering if the leaves on the brom have been cut?

Dave


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

It was WAY to big when we purchased it. Ask my boss who has the best green thumb I've ever seen said cutting them doesn't hurt them.


----------



## my_shed (Feb 8, 2013)

Really? Hmmmm, that could be really useful knowledge..........you know, once i've monitored to make sure yours doesn't die! Lol nah i'm sure it is fine, least it is for most other plants. 

Dave


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

my_shed said:


> Really? Hmmmm, that could be really useful knowledge..........you know, once i've monitored to make sure yours doesn't die! Lol nah i'm sure it is fine, least it is for most other plants.
> 
> Dave


How To: Trim Your Bromeliads (and Enjoy It!) | Apartment Therapy 
Check this out


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Just so you know putting the moss around the stolon will kill the broms in a terrarium.


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

VenomR00 said:


> Just so you know putting the moss around the stolon will kill the broms in a terrarium.


Oh...So I just removed it lol. Noticing the silver skies is just blah right now. Not sure if it's going through stages or what. Frogs come Friday!


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Man it's been awhile! Picture heavy post and updates!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RobDraw (Oct 26, 2013)

It was very nice thread and i am happy to have such useful place for me.
Resb your construction is good and creative one...
Keep it up...


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Those aren't leucs….or tincs
The amazonicus were a great choice for that tank! Love the look.

Happy frogging, I will get addicting


----------



## Kas (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful tank! Your little guys look very happy in their new home.


----------



## Rseb1203 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks! Actually working on my second, smaller for my trio azureus. Here's pictures










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

